# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ماسك طبيعي لتفتيح البشرة

## سنفورة

ماسك طبيعي لتفتيح البشرة
طحينة بيضاء 
ونضع عليها معلقة عسل 
ومعلقتين زبادى
 ومعلقة ماء ورد 
ونخلطهم مع بعض جيدا ونضعهم على الوجة حتى يجف واغسلى  
 :Cgiving:   :Cgiving:   :Cgiving:

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

